# There are not enough words to express my appreciation....



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Several months ago (maybe longer, you know how time flies) a wonderful lady on this site offered and sent to me on two occasions two big boxes of yarn...FREE!!! This type of generosity just does not happen to me. All I had to do was make her an American Girl doll outfit and it was all mine, mine, mine....I made several things while I was dealing with the breast cancer this year....I photographed the items I made and put them on my facebook page to show my friends...I could not believe the orders I got. Financially this is a blessing to me even though I tend to not charge enough for my work....I cant thank JO enough for her generosity. With all the medicine and medical bills this will help me a lot...Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I intend to pay it forward....


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

That's wonderful. You were clearly the best choice as a recipient for such generosity!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a beautiful story! Here's to your health, the generosity of the donor, and your talent for knitting AG doll clothes. It sounds like a winner all around.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mochamarie said:


> What a beautiful story! Here's to your health, the generosity of the donor, and your talent for knitting AG doll clothes. It sounds like a winner all around.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here,here! I hope you are feeling better! Glad to know you on KP!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

How wonderful, the good Lord does provide  I'm so glad that you are feeling better. I'm so sorry you had to go through all of this tho  Take care and get healthy again, you will in time!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

How do I see what you made? Might be interested in buying something as my son is dating a girl with a daughter that has one of those dolls.I'm a beginner knitter and by the time I get good enough to make doll clothes she will of out grown the doll.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know the outcome of such great generosity and the beginning of an income producing product. Hoping this keeps you occupied while you heal.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

There are many good hearted people in this world and you met one of them. Knitters share knowledge, skills and praise. We are truly sisters tied together by threads.
God bless you and give you your health back.

Carol J.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

So glad you are doing better. Knitting is a great therapeutic hoppy. It gets your mind off your problems, occupies time waiting in dr. Offices, hospitals, gives you such satisfaction for making something out of string, plus can put a little jingle in your pocket if you are talented enough to make something someone might want to buy. Bless the lady who sent ou all the yarn.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

love stories like this that touch the heart......God Bless both of you........


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for such a sweet and heartwarming story. May God bless your benefactor and her generosity. And may God bless you with good health - He has already blessed you with the desire to pay it forward. God is good.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this uplifting story. Glad that you were so blessed and that you plan to pay it forward. I, too, would LOVE to see your work. Hope you can post some pictures here. I do not belong to facebook -- guess I'm a dinosaur. Both of my granddaughters collect AG dolls.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad your health is doing better and continues doing good. This forum is a group of caring and loving people. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I am often awed by the wonderful people on this site but this was really an outstanding act of generosity. May you heal a little more with every stitch, creating a healthy fabric of life as you go and weaving in all the loose ends of the illness as health replaces it.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

What a heartwarming story - thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

What a wonderful story !! Thanks for sharing and thank you for sending the yarn .. 
Its nice to know there are good people in this world after all the bad stuff we hear on tv.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely story and I am happy for you! All the best.
Kathy


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful story about the generousity. Hope you are keeping well. Just love KPers xxx


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Its so wonderful to hear the results of such offers and things like that. (sorry am not good with words) Its great to know there are still a lot of good people that are more then willing to help others in need. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

songbird76088 said:


> Several months ago (maybe longer, you know how time flies) a wonderful lady on this site offered and sent to me on two occasions two big boxes of yarn...FREE!!! This type of generosity just does not happen to me. All I had to do was make her an American Girl doll outfit and it was all mine, mine, mine....I made several things while I was dealing with the breast cancer this year....I photographed the items I made and put them on my facebook page to show my friends...I could not believe the orders I got. Financially this is a blessing to me even though I tend to not charge enough for my work....I cant thank JO enough for her generosity. With all the medicine and medical bills this will help me a lot...Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I intend to pay it forward....


You have to check out the Facebook page. 50 pictures of different AG outfits. WOW


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Who's facebook page has all those American Girl pictures?


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Yours, I sent you a PM.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

duh....stupid me...thank you for the compliment.. Send me an invite..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

How wonderful,i hope you are feeling better now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

what a blessing!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You obviously deserve it you are such a nice lady.


----------



## Carol0621 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing that story with all of us. I'm sorry to hear about the cancer. Your experience here with being given the boxes of yarn is good for the body and soul, isn't it? Take good care. 
Carol


----------



## Jan Greenan (Aug 23, 2012)

How wonderful people Can be. My husband and I are travelling round the world at the moment. We left Scotland on Sunday and are in Phuket. We went for dinner. 2nights ago and got in conversation with a lovely young couple from San Diego. We told them we were celebrating my husband beating lung cancer last year and would be married 42years whilst on our trip.
When we asked for our check we weretoldthe couple had paid for Mama and Papa. What a lovely thing to do. It will come back to them 100 fold. 
Hope you are better from your cancer. Jan


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Jan Greenan said:


> How wonderful people Can be. My husband and I are travelling round the world at the moment. We left Scotland on Sunday and are in Phuket. We went for dinner. 2nights ago and got in conversation with a lovely young couple from San Diego. We told them we were celebrating my husband beating lung cancer last year and would be married 42years whilst on our trip.
> When we asked for our check we weretoldthe couple had paid for Mama and Papa. What a lovely thing to do. It will come back to them 100 fold.
> Hope you are better from your cancer. Jan


Lovely story makes you feel good.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a lovely story, brought a smile to my face - God bless you both ;-)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

God Bless your donor. I am so glad you are recovering from Breast cancer. Hope you always stay in remission, with plenty of knitting to keep you going.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad to know you're doing better. It makes a difference having something to do and focus on while going thru treatments.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Good Lucy to you. God Bless you.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess things like this do happen to you.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pay it forward is wht its all about! Blessings and good wishes for a compleate recovery. Keep the happy attitudes of red hats in you life. Joan 8060


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Love to hear giver stories.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Great ending Keep well and keep knitting


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

What a nice story. Best wishes for your health--and blessings on your kind friend.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful story. Thanks for sharing your attitude of gratitude.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great story and congratulations on your husband beating that awful cancer. I was pronounced cancer free my last doctors visit. I have to be on cancer drugs for 5 years...


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

it just reinforces the fact that KP is not just about knitting and crocheting...stay well!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Wonderful true-life story. I hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! What a positive, happy way to get my day started. You sound like someone who deserves good things. So glad to hear that your work is being so well received and that you will continue to bless others. Take care. Stay well and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a wonderful gesture from your donor and I know, these unexpected gifts, really do lift the spirits and help healing.

An old lady, once said to me,"Spread your bread upon the waters, it will come back as jam sandwiches".

How often this happens in life.
So glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you for such a sweet and heartwarming story. May God bless your benefactor and her generosity. And may God bless you with good health - He has already blessed you with the desire to pay it forward. God is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

God's hand is in all things. Glad to read you're feeling better.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

So glad you are better and what a wonderful story! Thanks for posting it, its made, my day. With all the bad and plain horrible news at the moment this is a real ray of sunshine. :-D happy knitting keep well.

PS Cant see what you have made as not on Facebook, but I made Barbie clothes for quite a few years and loved it!! This type of thing is sooooooo creative , can really let ones hair down.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think all my sentiments have been expressed by others all I have to add is be well, and what a wonderful story.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What a wonderful story. So heartwarming ! 

Continued good health as you recover from a bad year. I love your spirit and I love KP for its generous spirit!.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

songbird76088 said:


> Several months ago (maybe longer, you know how time flies) a wonderful lady on this site offered and sent to me on two occasions two big boxes of yarn...FREE!!! This type of generosity just does not happen to me. All I had to do was make her an American Girl doll outfit and it was all mine, mine, mine....I made several things while I was dealing with the breast cancer this year....I photographed the items I made and put them on my facebook page to show my friends...I could not believe the orders I got. Financially this is a blessing to me even though I tend to not charge enough for my work....I cant thank JO enough for her generosity. With all the medicine and medical bills this will help me a lot...Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I intend to pay it forward....


The way the times are now, it is so uplifting to hear a story such as yours! Good health to you and kudos to JO!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

songbird76088 said:


> Who's facebook page has all those American Girl pictures?


Please include me. I am SO interested in your AG doll success story.

I spent last year doing chemo, then surgery and then radiation with complications at each step. But it could have been worse. And last December I had surgery for a new knee. After a whole year without anti-inflammatory (Advil and such) my knee was so bad I couldn't rehab/walk. This week I've been up and down off our big tractor at least fifty times cleaning out three big former flower beds I couldn't take care of for the last two years. Whoopee!!!

I am so happy someone sent you all that yarn, and even happier that you were well enough to knit it. Blessings always.

There's NOTHING that feels better than feeling so good after you have felt so bad.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Please send me the connection to see your work. Thanks


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

We need a LIKE button just like on Facebook! What a fab story. Thanks for sharing and reminding us to also pay it forward. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your heartwarming story with us! I am truly sorry for your health problems. It is so awesome that Jo would send you yarn and that you could create beautiful things to help with your bills. You worked very hard with your knitting needles I know, and there are little girls now that will enjoy the love you put into every stitch. I would love to see your work if you are able to post pictures here.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a wonderful story. i wish you a speedy recovery and happy knitting


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

A wonderful story about two role models: One a talented, grateful survivor and the other a generous, kind soul. Life is good.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

meyersa0 said:


> A wonderful story about two role models: One a talented, grateful survivor and the other a generous, kind soul. Life is good.


You said it!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Many Blessings to a wonderful lady. I hope you will post some of your work for all of us to see. I have 3 grand daughters all with AG dolls.
Would love to purchase clothes.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

See-there are some great people in this world!


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

God bless all the good people out there who give from their heart!

And God bless you, as you go through this tough time as you are never alone!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The generosity of the giver and the gratitude of the receiver have me in tears, happy ones. What a wonderful story.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

songbird76088 said:


> Several months ago (maybe longer, you know how time flies) a wonderful lady on this site offered and sent to me on two occasions two big boxes of yarn...FREE!!! This type of generosity just does not happen to me. All I had to do was make her an American Girl doll outfit and it was all mine, mine, mine....I made several things while I was dealing with the breast cancer this year....I photographed the items I made and put them on my facebook page to show my friends...I could not believe the orders I got. Financially this is a blessing to me even though I tend to not charge enough for my work....I cant thank JO enough for her generosity. With all the medicine and medical bills this will help me a lot...Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I intend to pay it forward....


Finally a post that shows the human kindness, I'm happy that you are doing better and the person who helped in your hour of need is blessed with many years of good health.

My problems seems so trivial compare to yours. Keep going strong and I wish you a long and happy life.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can those of us who are not on Facebook please see what you made and photographed for your friends.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can send my AG albums to anyone that would like to see. Send me your email address to my email address...it is
easier emailing me rather than do it on here.

[email protected]

Pat


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wishing you the best and thank you for sharing. May God continue his Blessings.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

One hand washes the other ,bravo to you both !!!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachgramma (Aug 5, 2012)

Loved your story. God bless and heal you. Sounds like many generous people in this forum.


----------



## Akbruin (Jun 14, 2013)

Kindness lives!


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Lots of wonderful people on this site
!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

mochamarie said:


> What a beautiful story! Here's to your health, the generosity of the donor, and your talent for knitting AG doll clothes. It sounds like a winner all around.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree wholeheartedly with Pay of Forward...


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

so glad you are feeling better,long may it continue.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just proves ther really are many good people still around!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess all my feelings have been stated but just such a heart felt story..am so glad for you and bless Jo...It makes me feel so good right now to read this with all the ugly stuff going on in this world..and bless KP


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Pat!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great exchange. I am so happy that you are able to sell a few of your things. Such Blessings are always a welcome thing. 
God Bless you grant you will continued healing and a long Life.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gypsie, where are you from in texas


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you both,knitter and giver, for renewing my faith in humankind. With so much bad news in the News today that was very welcome and uplifting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Paying generosity and caring forward is the BEST way to say thank you!! I'm so glad that you're doing so much better! Happy Knitting!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

songbird76088 said:


> What a great story and congratulations on your husband beating that awful cancer. I was pronounced cancer free my last doctors visit. I have to be on cancer drugs for 5 years...


So happy for you. Lots of yarn and well enough to knit! I know what you've been through. I had a double mastectomy 14 years ago this October. I was on cancer drugs for 5 years, also. Wish you the very best.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

How wonderful! And what an inspiration you are!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

songbird76088 said:


> Several months ago (maybe longer, you know how time flies) a wonderful lady on this site offered and sent to me on two occasions two big boxes of yarn...FREE!!! This type of generosity just does not happen to me. All I had to do was make her an American Girl doll outfit and it was all mine, mine, mine....I made several things while I was dealing with the breast cancer this year....I photographed the items I made and put them on my facebook page to show my friends...I could not believe the orders I got. Financially this is a blessing to me even though I tend to not charge enough for my work....I cant thank JO enough for her generosity. With all the medicine and medical bills this will help me a lot...Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I intend to pay it forward....


That is wonderful! Warms my heart and both of you are blessed.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I LOVE it when the world works this way!!!
Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful story. 
To your health, wealth and happiness!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

May God bless you both with his marvelous love and gift of health always.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Only good health for you. Nice story.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello songbird! What a touching story! You were truly Blessed to receive the gift of yarn at a time when you needed it the most. I applaud you for wanting to pay it forward my dear. I pray that you heal completely and that you have many, many more years of knitting ahead of you! It is stories such as this that inspire the rest o us to see how we too can pay it forward. Thank you for sharing~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

see...........All good things come to those who wait. Well done to both of you.


----------



## jackieg2774 (Jan 4, 2012)

thank you for your wonderful story. glad to hear that your health is getting better. I would like to start something with all KP sisrers (and brothers-for the men who also knit). I would like to give away my extra needles-pls PM me if can be of help to another kneeter in need of them! What can you give to someone to pay it forward? God Bless.


----------



## jackieg2774 (Jan 4, 2012)

Meant knitter (auto check's funny word when text speaking-kneeter)


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I love this site, we are like 1 big family, I love the way everyone looks out for fellow kp's no matter what it might be..... I'm proud to be part off this group .....good luck on selling your dolls and what a great person your yarn sender is x


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've just got to the Forum at nearly 10pm here and the first item I read was your lovely heartwarming story. What a great start to my relaxing 'me' time. Thank you and bless you in all you make from that wonderful gift.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So happy for you.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

So glad you are feeling well. I had surgery for Breast Cancer early last year. I now have Lymphoedema in my hand, but find knitting a huge help, it exercises my hand, and keeps me occupied as well as making toys and clothes for my Grandchildren. Hope all continues to be well, and good luck with your "business"


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you get the lympodemia (misspelled) from someone using your arm after surgery for taking blood pressure or drawing blood...?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a good story! Thanks for sharing and continue to be well.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

What a wonderful group of people!! I pray you are doing well now. That was so sweet of the lady to send you all the yarns and so nice that you made the doll clothes!!!
Bless you both!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am so happy you beat cancer. what a good deed you had done to you and what a good deed indeed that you can make some money to help with the finances. sickness can really attack the pocket book. my hubby had 3 cancers in 5 years. God bless you and keep you well.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Love and blessings to you Songbird. 

Can I just say... This is not only a knitting website, but a caring and loving group of people who, although we never meet, we know are there in spirit, supporting one another in the tough times and who go on, going on - Knitting as we go! Love and prayers to all of you out there.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

A beautiful story..Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

so grateful you are a strong person and are leaving stinking cancer behind you. Good health is everything.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing... and wishes to you both for the best of all that's good in the years ahead....


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

There is so much sad and bad in the world....
Thank you for sharing your heartwarming and uplifting story!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wishing you the best of health. It just goes to show there are so many wonderful people and many right here on KP. Hopevyour little business gives you all you need and satisfaction.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That was a lovely post! Thank you - and I hope you're doing well.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

How wonderful, I wish you the very best with recovery. I am a survivor also. People can be so generous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely heart warming story,hope you continue to feel stronger,happy knitting.


----------



## fennellseed (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for confirming faith in the basic goodness of people!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if it was someone checking BP, but that was 3 months before the Lymphoedema started. The Osteopath I see (mainly for my back) seems to think most women who have had Lymph Nodes removed get it to some degree. Mine is very mild, unless upset by an insect bite, but nevertheless upsetting.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep up the good work, best wishes for a happy and healthy future, knitting rules


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

response was great


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

What a wonderful blessing. I know personally how it is to go through breast cancer. I am a five year survivor and you will do equally as well or better.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is a wonderful testimony. You were chosen for this special purpose and your thankful heart is a gift to all of us!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

not enough yarn said:


> How do I see what you made? Might be interested in buying something as my son is dating a girl with a daughter that has one of those dolls.I'm a beginner knitter and by the time I get good enough to make doll clothes she will of out grown the doll.


I too would like to see what you are selling  Good therapy....
God Bless You in your journey toward health!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Carol J. said:



> There are many good hearted people in this world and you met one of them. Knitters share knowledge, skills and praise. We are truly sisters tied together by threads.
> God bless you and give you your health back.
> 
> Carol J.


Amen!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Songbird,
I was touched by your story. I pray that you are in better
health and doubly blessed in spirit.
I am just beginning to go thru all my belongings to scale down, as I'm nearing retirement (in 1 yr).
I know I have a ton of yarn in my stash that I'll probably never get to use, as I'm not that great of a knitter and am
slow.
It will probably take me a month or two, but I would like to
send it to you, for your knitting. I'm happy to help out.
Please PM me with your address.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nanny White said:


> I'm not sure if it was someone checking BP, but that was 3 months before the Lymphoedema started. The Osteopath I see (mainly for my back) seems to think most women who have had Lymph Nodes removed get it to some degree. Mine is very mild, unless upset by an insect bite, but nevertheless upsetting.


My cancer doctor and radiologist told me (for the rest of my life) to never let anyone take blood or do a blood pressure on the arm where the lymph glands were removed. She said it would cause swelling and it is very painful and takes months and months to recede...


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Send me your email address and I will send you photos..The photos are pictures of things I have made but will take orders on them.
Email me at
[email protected]

PAT RASBEARY


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes please I too share all the stories and well wishes and I definitely would love to see your work.!please may I advise you to take your email address off the public forem, you never know who is watching we can always PM you if you don't want to post photos


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have a facebook page? if so let me know and I will tell you how to look up my doll and baby items...
You can also send me your email address and I will send photos of my doll clothes..
thanks
pat


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Karma sometimes is a nice girl... and knows nice people you are one! Glad you are feeling better! Best wishes for continued health and happiness!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Pocahontas,

Your expression in acknowledging this is amazingly poetic and very heartfelt.

I agree.

And I agree to always pay it forward.

Thank you both for these expressions of compassion.



Pocahontas said:


> Thank you for such a sweet and heartwarming story. May God bless your benefactor and her generosity. And may God bless you with good health - He has already blessed you with the desire to pay it forward. God is good.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I was in shock when I found out about the Cancer, it was totally unexpected, and maybe didn't take on board what I was told. However my husband is convinced no-one mentioned anything about Lymphoedema. There we go, I have it and mainly it isn't a major problem. I only had 1 node removed (thankfully clear of any cancer), and I had a week of radiotherapy, I'm on the fast Forward Trial, with no apparent side effects. hope you had no problems too. Best wishes.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nanny White said:


> I was in shock when I found out about the Cancer, it was totally unexpected, and maybe didn't take on board what I was told. However my husband is convinced no-one mentioned anything about Lymphoedema. There we go, I have it and mainly it isn't a major problem. I only had 1 node removed (thankfully clear of any cancer), and I had a week of radiotherapy, I'm on the fast Forward Trial, with no apparent side effects. hope you had no problems too. Best wishes.


What an error on your doctors part not to tell you that. Not only did my cancer doctor and my radiologist but also the woman that takes my blood every month. I finally bought a medic bracelet that says NO B.P or blood drawn from Right arm....Believe it or not I had another surgical procedure a few weeks ago to try to break up scar tissue in my back from two back surgeries 3 years ago. I was laying on the table waiting for them to put me to sleep. Not only was I wearing my medic bracelet but I was also wearing a red limb alert band on the same arm...before they put me to sleep the anesthasist started to put the blood pressure cuff on my right arm (even with all the tags)...I said "no no not on that arm"...thank goodness I wasn't already asleep. You would think he would have been more aware...I had 7 nodes removed. ...Glad you are doing wonderfully


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Mmm, good job you were awake. I had a bit of a problem persuading a doc to use my right arm when I was ill whilst on a boat on the Amazon last year, otherwise no probs since the first time. I was treated in Stafford Hospital in the UK, if you Google it you will see it is not of the best!!!!I think perhaps I should get a bracelet to, you never know...Have just had 18 month check and all well, downgraded to see Specialist Nurse in 12 months time, and discharged from Lympoedema clinic last week too! 
Back to the knitting, doing an Intarsia blanket for grandchild number 5 due in Nov, currently working with 15 balls of yarn, a tangled nightmare!! Glad you are doing so well too. It's good to talk to someone who has had a similar experience.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nanny White said:


> Mmm, good job you were awake. I had a bit of a problem persuading a doc to use my right arm when I was ill whilst on a boat on the Amazon last year, otherwise no probs since the first time. I was treated in Stafford Hospital in the UK, if you Google it you will see it is not of the best!!!!I think perhaps I should get a bracelet to, you never know...Have just had 18 month check and all well, downgraded to see Specialist Nurse in 12 months time, and discharged from Lympoedema clinic last week too!
> Back to the knitting, doing an Intarsia blanket for grandchild number 5 due in Nov, currently working with 15 balls of yarn, a tangled nightmare!! Glad you are doing so well too. It's good to talk to someone who has had a similar experience.


Glad things have turned out well for you...
15 balls of yarn...MERCY...I would be pulling my hair out...good luck with that...post a photo of the blanket when you are done


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

that was a wonderful thing,,, just sent you a friend request on fb


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you for such a sweet and heartwarming story. May God bless your benefactor and her generosity. And may God bless you with good health - He has already blessed you with the desire to pay it forward. God is good.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> that was a wonderful thing,,, just sent you a friend request on fb


 Since nick names are different on KP and facebook I get invites and I don't recognize who it is that is inviting me. I probably didn't accept your invitation because I didn't know who it was so do it again and add a message if you can. Thanks


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What goes around comes around. 
Briegeen -catching up.


----------

